# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Angli, krizë biletash për emigrantët!

## White_Angel

Për verën, të lira vetëm vetëm vendet e klasit të parë. Presidenti 
i "Alban Travel": Rritje kërkesash

Angli, krizë biletash për emigrantët

Mungojnë linjat direkte, spekullime me çmimet


Nga Londra, Muhamed Veliu


Mungesa e një linje direkte fluturimi Londër-Tiranë dhe anasjelltas 
ka provokuar një krizë të thellë biletash, përfshi rritjen e çmimit 
për emigrantët shqiptarë në Angli. Gazeta Shqiptare ka mësuar se 
pothuajse të gjitha biletat për sezonin veror korrik-gusht, të 
standardit ekonomik, janë shitur, ndërsa në tregun e agjencive të 
fluturimit ka vetëm bileta me çmime të larta që i përkasin klasit të 
lartë. Një situatë e tillë që po përsëritet për të dytin vit 
radhazi, rrezikon të lërë pa pushime mijëra emigrantë, ku shumë prej 
tyre, shumica familjarë, kërkojnë të shijojnë pushimet në atdhe pas 
shumë vitesh, kjo si pasojë e mospasjes së dokumenteve të udhëtimit 
në të shkuarën. Edhe pse fillimisht u fol se në fillim të muajit 
korrik në shërbim të udhëtarëve do të vihej një linjë direkte nga 
Londra për në Tiranë, një lajm i tillë është përgënjeshtruar nga 
kompania angleze "British Airways". Kjo kompani as që e ka disktuar 
vënien në dispozicion të një avioni të tillë.

Problemi

Një rritje e menjëhershme e kërkesës për të udhëtuar gjatë muajve të 
verës nga Londra në Tiranë ka shkaktuar rritjen e çmimit të 
biletave. Sikur mos të mjaftonte vetëm kjo, problemi është bërë më i 
mprehtë pasi linjat ekszituse nuk kanë bërë shtimin e fluturimeve në 
drejtim të Tiranës. E nëse gjatë muajve të tjerë të vitit një biletë 
për të udhëtuar me këto linja për në Tiranë mund të blihej me 270 
paund (1 paund këmbehet me afro 200 lekë), ditët e fundit si pasojë 
e shtimit të kërkesave, një e tillë kap shifrën e 330 deri në 380 
paund. Një panoramë aspak e këndshme në lidhje me biletat rezulton 
se u ka ngrirë buzëqeshjen mijëra shqiptarëve, sidomos ka krijuar 
pakënaqësi tek fëmijët e tyre, që prisnin pushime të këndshme në 
Shqipëri. Por asnjë nga familjarët emigrantë nuk mund t'i paguajë 
këto shuma, që me të drejtë mund të quhen si çmime në stratosferë, 
pasi i bie që një familjeje me 4 persona, vetëm biletat t'i 
kushtojnë 1 320 paund, pa llogaritur këtu shpenzimet e pushimeve. 
Përveç mosrealizimit të dëshirës për pushime në atdhe, një krizë e 
tillë biletash do të thotë një humbje e konsiderushme për ekonominë 
shqiptare dhe turizmin vendës në veçanti. Pas një sërë artikujsh në 
disa gazeta të Tiranës, ku raportohej rreth fillimit të fluturimeve 
Londër-Tiranë më 1 korrik, rezulton se një lajm i tillë nuk është 
aspak i vërtetë. Një zëdhënëse shtypi e kompanisë britanike "British 
Airways", e ka mohuar kategorikisht një lajm të tillë. Ajo tha 
se "British Airways" nuk do të fluturojë direkt për në Tiranë nga 
Londra, por gjithmonë rishikohet mundësia për hapjen e linjave të 
reja kur të shihet edhe ana ekonomike. "Por një linjë direkte që të 
lidhë dy kryeqytetet do të bëhet vetëm atëherë kur edhe kompania 
jonë mund të ketë përfitime ekonomike", ka pohuar i njëjti burim. 
Nik Berisha, presidenti i së vetmes agjenci shqiptare fluturimesh në 
Londër, "Alban Travel", shprehet i shqetësuar për situtën e krijuar, 
pasi çdo ditë ai dhe stafi i tij marrin me qindra telefonata nga 
emigrantët që duan të bëjnë pushimet në atdhe. "Vihet re një rritje 
e jashtëzakonshme e kërkesave për bileta këto ditët e fundit, por 
fatkeqësisht nuk jemi në gjendje të përmbushim kërkesat e klientëve 
të shumtë" shprehet ai.



White_Angel

----------


## nausika

Shqiptaret ne Angli dhe Europe, edhe nqs. e blini bileten 380 Pound, mos u ndjeni keq, se eshte me mire sesa ta blini 1500 pound si ne ketej nga Poli i veriut. Nga europa dhe me makine/tren/traget vihet, po ajt kalo oqeanin me varke :perqeshje: . 

Protestoj per cmimet e larta!!!  :ftohte:  

nausika

----------

